# How to remove ceramic towel rack mounted on tile?



## cory w. (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a ceramic towel rack in my shower that I need to remove. It's at perfect head- bonking height, and I'm pretty sure it's evil. The brackets are solid ceramic with no external screws. The don't appear to be recessed into the tile. I see what appears to be grout around the brackets, but the edges don't match up with any of the tile lines. It seems to me that the towel rack is attached directly to the tile. I don't care at all if the towel rack gets damaged (in fact, I'd relish it a bit), but I'd like to salvage as much of the tile as possible. 
Side note: I'll post pics, if someone can tell me how to do it from a Droid phone.
Side, side note: I'm also interested in replacing the missing tile with tile mosaic, if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The big problem is finding a tile that matches the color of the existing, unless you were lucky that you have some spares laying around. As for removing it, use one of these http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/t...-6-in-1-multi-use-painters-tools-display-15pk


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are 'lug backed' and set directly to the backer board---using silicone or thinset---

You may be most successful smacking and cracking it and removing it in pieces---

Be careful and protect the tub/shower---some damage to the backer board might occur.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. those are set as tiles. you have to be carefull breaking it out. as you may break the tiles you want to save.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Cory, you are in an enviable position.

I have often wondered, whether it was a soap dish or a towel rack or a shelf or a tp holder, just how much can the thing hold up?

Of course there is no non-destructive testing possible. In order to find out, you have to destroy the thing you are testing.

So please make a video and come up with some way to measure how much force it takes to remove it.

You could take a bar clamp and something to make it get a grip and just pull the mounts towards each other.

It would be best if you could hang a bucket of sand from it, then add more weight.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah. those are set as tiles. you have to be carefull breaking it out. as you may break the tiles you want to save.


i should have also said that = there is a hole in the (whatever is behind the tiles) and the fixture goes deeper than a regular tile, like mike said. at least mine did.


----------



## brenmurphy (Mar 8, 2013)

There is no easy way. You basically chisel the brackets out with hammer and chisel. Be aware, though, that there is no tile behind the brackets. You will have to install a couple tiles that probably won't match.


----------

